# Tivo Premiere For Sale



## snfsma (Dec 28, 2007)

I switched to DirecTv and so I have a Tivo Premiere for sale. It's not quite a year old and I bought it right before the whole changeover to the new pricing structure, so it doesn't require a monthly sub of $19.99. I have service paid on the box until February 2012 which I guess someone could use?
I have no idea what to price it so if you're interested, make me an offer. I really don't want to fleabay it if I don't have to.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

snfsma said:


> I switched to DirecTv and so I have a Tivo Premiere for sale. It's not quite a year old and I bought it right before the whole changeover to the new pricing structure, so it doesn't require a monthly sub of $19.99. I have service paid on the box until February 2012 which I guess someone could use?
> I have no idea what to price it so if you're interested, make me an offer. I really don't want to fleabay it if I don't have to.


How much did you pay for it originally?

(trying to get an idea how much of a haircut you might be willing to take and not aggravate you with what seems to you to be an insultingly low offer)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I don't believe the subscription is transferable unless it's lifetime.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> I don't believe the subscription is transferable unless it's lifetime.


It's not transferrable, I don't think, but if you can stand to not have it on your home network with the same Media Access Key as the rest of your TiVos and computers running TiVo Desktop until after February, 2012, you just make it look to the TiVo servers as if the original owner moved to your address and re-ran guided setup.

Then, when the pre-paid runs out, you can "officially" transfer ownership and change the MAK to your own, and, at that point, copy off any recordings without the no copy bit set to a computer or TiVo on your network, or copy from your network to the now "officially" yours Premiere.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

unitron said:


> It's not transferrable, I don't think, but if you can stand to not have it on your home network with the same Media Access Key as the rest of your TiVos and computers running TiVo Desktop until after February, 2012, you just make it look to the TiVo servers as if the original owner moved to your address and re-ran guided setup.
> 
> Then, when the pre-paid runs out, you can "officially" transfer ownership and change the MAK to your own, and, at that point, copy off any recordings without the no copy bit set to a computer or TiVo on your network, or copy from your network to the now "officially" yours Premiere.


or you buy it from someone who is kind enough to pay for service untilhe year is up and then transfers the unit to the new owner. i've had that happen.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

?


----------



## snfsma (Dec 28, 2007)

replaytv said:


> ?


I'm in PA


----------



## snfsma (Dec 28, 2007)

unitron said:


> How much did you pay for it originally?
> 
> (trying to get an idea how much of a haircut you might be willing to take and not aggravate you with what seems to you to be an insultingly low offer)


I paid about $167 for it.


----------

